# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [19-08-20] UMTv2 / UMTPro - QcFire v5.9 - Oppo OFP Extractor, Nokia and more...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce* *UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent  QcFire v5.9
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*   *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- Backup / Restore QCN
- IMEI Repair in FTM/Diag + Flash Mode
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, Password, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable / Restore Locks for Encrypted Userdata
- Motorola Boot Repair
- Xiaomi EDL Locked Device Service
- Bootloader Unlock in EDL Mode for some Xiaomi Devices
- One Click Root in EDL Mode for Generic Qualcomm Devices
- Forensic Functions (Read Contacts / Messages in EDL Mode)
- One Click Lock Reset for Vivo Phones (Encrypted Userdata)
- Factory Method for Format FS
- EDL Authentication using Xiaomi Auth App (Service Account Required)
- Xiaomi Wipe EFS in Sideload Mode
- Xiaomi IMEI Repair for RSA Protected Phones
- Xiaomi Boot Loader Unlock
- Unique Method for Vivo Reset Locks for Protected Devices
- Xiaomi EDL Auth Using UMT Server
- Xiaomi Flashing in Fastboot Mode
- Nokia Factory Firmware (nb0) Direct Flashing in EDL mode
- Oppo OFP Firmware Exctration Added - _N__E__W__!!!_   _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._     *Added*  *Alcatel*
- 5054S  *Intex*
- Aqua Fish  *Nokia*
- 2.1 (TA-1080)
- 2.1 (TA-1084)
- 2.1 (TA-1093)
- 3.2 (TA-1156)
- 3.2 (TA-1159)
- 3.2 (TA-1164)   *Nokia NB0 Flasher*
- Added FRP Reset on Flash
- Now you can reset FRP in one shot while flashing  *Oppo OFP Extractor*
- You can use Extracted OFP Firmware in eMMC Tool
- Supported Firmware
- A3s
- A5
- A57t
- A71
- Find X
- R15 Pro
- R17
- R17 Neo
- R17 Pro
- R9s
- Realme 3 Pro
- Realme 5
- Realme 5 Pro
- Realme X
- Reno 10X Zoom
- Reno 5G _- Both OFP and APP Converter moved to Firmware Extractor Tab_   *Updated UMT Auth Server Function*
- Older version of QcFire will NOT work with Server anymore       _Special Thanks to:_
- AbDuLlAH kHaWaR
- Bimal Shah
- Yusuf Lawal
- raz007     *It Has Begun...* *Keep Following Us...* *Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...*   *SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR MORE THAN* *4* *YEARS*     *WARNING :*
ESN / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO   ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR   ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE   RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED   IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   *ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS.*  *WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.*    *STATUTORY WARNING - READ CAREFULLY* *Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.*    *:: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::*    *How to Download:*
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *PLEASE DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED*

----------

